# Shadow



## George Lancaster (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi. If I paint a tree, say a poplar, with the light source behind and to the left of that tree and there is a wall in front of the tree at what angle will the tree’s shadow be cast on the wall?


----------



## MarkJDiez (Nov 1, 2018)

George,

It will depend entirely on the angle the light source is at compared to the tree and wall.

You can model this by setting up a fake wall of say Lego bricks or a piece of cardboard. Then get a thick stick from the garden and stand it behind the wall. Now find a torch and in a dimly lit room move the position of the torch around to see how the shadow falls compared to the angle the light shines on it.

This is the same idea as setting up a scene using those wooden artist manikins.

Regards,

Mark J Diez


----------

